# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Can M3D be run using iPad?

## chaotic1

I have been using my Mac but it ties it up so I switched to a PC laptop which is a PITA! (I am not a windows person)  I saw a video where someone was running with a samsung computer/tablet hybrid and I was wondering if it is possible to run with my iPad. Sure would solve a few problems.

----------


## Elysian

The Samsung computer/tablet hybrid is probably running Windows. You won't be able to run your M3D off an iPad, it doesn't even have a USB port, much less the software. You're stuck with Windows or Mac.

----------


## err404

The best you can do is set up a cheap machine running octoprint and control the print via your iPad browser.

----------


## curious aardvark

you can run one from android too. 

But basically ipads suck, apple os sucks and they don't seem to have the slightest interest in making them un-suck. 

You can buy a half decent android tablet for $100 use that and keep the ipad for showing people how much money you like to spend on useless bits of crap :-)

----------


## err404

Don't waste you time. The cheapest and best supported solution is a raspberry pi running octoprint with m3d fio. 
You may be able to get this working under android, but it will cost more and be less well supported.

----------


## curious aardvark

raspberry pi's aren't the most user friendly things around. 
But certainly cheap and effective, and most people can follow a youtube video :-)

----------


## PrintPunk

+1 for using M3D FIO w/ a Pi.  Some good info / step-by-step for using Octopi, Micro and M3D FIO here.

----------


## iIiastro4KiIi

nope.

sorry kido.

----------

